# Provisional license holder -accident



## Paddylast (9 Feb 2007)

Hi,
My daughter is a named driver on my car and hit the bumper of a car in front of her while stopping at lights about two weeks ago. She only has a provisional license(2nd one while awaiting her test) so I was reluctant to go through the insurance. I agreed with the driver to cover the cost of repairs. He sent a quote from the garage for 800 euro and my daughter paid him. 
We agreed that this would be the final settlement but we didn't get it in writing....I know, I know...we should have.

He has now come back to say the garage found on removing the bumper that he would need a new bumper and is looking for another 250 euro.
My excess is 250 euro so I am wondering should she request the cheque back and go through my insurance for the bal. of 800. I have the insurance through a broker and he tells me that he has no idea how this will affect the cost of the insurance on renewal apart for losing 30% of my NCB. I am more concerned that if I make the claim my daughter will find it difficult to be included as a named driver should I change companies in the next few years. It appears most companies will not take on anyone who has made a claim in the last 3 or 5 yrs.
My question is, does anyone know whether it is worth while making the claim?


----------



## Mr2 (9 Feb 2007)

*Re: Provisional license.e -accident*

Tell you man no way, Request your check back and you'll go throught your insurance in an insurance approved garage, Let your Ins ass come out to the car and he will tell them the price. Then what you do is once you know what the price the ins company is paying you pay the garage when the work is completed before that lad collect's his car. If he's trying to rip you off he'll just say forget it but at least this way you can use your ins company (what you pay them for) and then just not make a claim, This way it won't show up coz you never claimed you paid the garage direct.


----------



## shipibo (9 Feb 2007)

Is there still a rule that you need to have a full licenced driver in car if Provo is driving ....


----------



## MidlandsBase (9 Feb 2007)

crumdub12 said:


> Is there still a rule that you need to have a full licenced driver in car if Provo is driving ....


 
Not on a second provisional licence.


----------



## Paddylast (9 Feb 2007)

Thanks MrR. but the guy has already got the repairs done. When he rang he said the garage had kept the bumper to show if needed. i told him to hang on to it as the insurance company would need it if we go that route.
Do I lose 30% NCB every year if I claim or how does this work.When do I get it back. I suppose I'm really trying to weigh up the cost.

The other thing I thought about this guy is that if my daughter doesn't pay up will be just lash in a claim to my insurance company anyway. Just confused about it all now.


----------



## jhegarty (9 Feb 2007)

Paddylast said:


> Thanks MrR. but the guy has already got the repairs done. When he rang he said the garage had kept the bumper to show if needed. i told him to hang on to it as the insurance company would need it if we go that route.
> Do I lose 30% NCB every year if I claim or how does this work.When do I get it back. I suppose I'm really trying to weigh up the cost.
> 
> The other thing I thought about this guy is that if my daughter doesn't pay up will be just lash in a claim to my insurance company anyway. Just confused about it all now.




Do you have step back/protected NCB ?

Also as already said 2nd provisional can drive on their own so its not an issue...


----------



## niceoneted (9 Feb 2007)

I'd pay him but get him to produce receipt from garage first. It seems a little cheap €250 on top of the €800 if he had to get  a new bumper but then again if the garage have the old one he did get it repaired. It will cost in the long run with Ins I reckon. Make sure to get a receipt next time on payment.


----------



## Paddylast (10 Feb 2007)

No step back I'afraid.   If I decide not to pay anymore can he still lodge a claim with my insurance company even though I have paid him the agreed amount?


----------



## Bgirl (10 Feb 2007)

if you don't have step back then you go back to a nil bonus - but will start to rebuild it each year you are claim free thereafter


----------



## ACA (11 Feb 2007)

> If I decide not to pay anymore can he still lodge a claim with my insurance company even though I have paid him the agreed amount?


 
Unfortunately the answer is yes!  
You do have a few avenues open to you:-
1. You can pay him and hope thats it.
2. You could negotiate directly with the garage.
3. You could inform your insurance company, get an assessor to reduce the bill and settle privately.
4. As 3 but go thru your insurance.
5. Tell him to piddle off and hope thats it!!

Whatever you decide - try not to anagonise this person otherwise you could be looking at forking out for LOE, inconvenience, car-hire for repair time and a PI claim


----------



## RS2K (11 Feb 2007)

MidlandsBase said:


> Not on a second provisional licence.



Off topic but the law here is utter madness.

You need not necessarily have ever driven a car, and just because you are on a 2nd provisional license it's ok to drive alone?


----------



## MidlandsBase (11 Feb 2007)

RS2K said:


> Off topic but the law here is utter madness.
> 
> You need not necessarily have ever driven a car, and just because you are on a 2nd provisional license it's ok to drive alone?


 
Yes it is madness - along with all those drivers who were given licences without doing a driving test because there was such a large backup years ago. My parents for one both have full licences without ever have taken a test. I'd like to see all these people called up for tests - if not for the sake of themselves then for all other drivers on the road. 

As this was not the OP's question it obviously is not the thread to discuss.


----------

